# SAD - Seasonal Affective Disorder



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seasonal_affective_disorder

Virtually everyone in my family suffers from SAD, so, we have come up with ways to combat it. Winter-time is the worst, so, we make sure to get our bodies outside to as much sunlight as possible through X-country ski trips. An average day out is 10km of ski-trails and a hard day can top 22km of ski-trails.

But - our bodies are well covered by the clothing required to keep us warm enough while on the snow.

I think that I need to find a way to get more sunlight on my whole body, not just my face. Being a natural red-head, I burn easily, so, getting a tanning-bed is not an option. I also don't tan. I am either pasty-white or lobster-pink, there is no in-between.

I have been thinking of plants that need sunlight as well to grow and started looking into GrowLights as an option to getting real light at my body ... maybe convert the lighting inside each room of my house to a grow-light to give myself a better chance of keeping SAD away.

IF anyone else suffers from SAD, please share what you have done to keep it away ... I really need a boost right now.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

There are full spectrum lights that you can buy that are just for SAD.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Would vitamin D supplements help? Vitamin B supplements also aid with SAD, anxiety and depression.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/32354-b-vitamin-seasonal-affective/

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vitamin-b12-and-depression/AN01543/rss=2

The Mayo Clinic link also talks about anti depressant medications, but I personally would avoid prescribed depression medications like bone cancer.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was going to recommend Vitamin D as well. I don't have SAD but I always feel like I have more energy when I supplement with Vitamin D and Magnesium.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

The more North you live the worse this problem becomes in the Winter. Someone living in Wichita is going to get about 90 minutes more daylight per day than someone living in Edmonton.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I recently did a review of the liturature and found that more Vit D is likely the most useful. We have bumped ours to 4000IU per day of D3 in tablet form split into two dosages. We take it with real liquid Cod Liver Oil at 2 tsp per round. The real Cod Liver Oil seems to improve absorption. We tried the SAD light and found it contributed little. I do really like the grow light in my kitchen and where I have the computer. It does help. For some reason fresh been sprouts for breakfast also help, I suspect it is the particular combinatiom of vitamins, We have been eating them in foo-yung. We have also moved our breakfast eating to next to an east window and will be catching extra rays as soon as the light becomes available.

Morning, afternoon and evening snacks also help, just in case blood sugar is a problem. I am regularly suprised at how much energy gets burned off staying warm and getting in and out of winter clothing.

This does not solve the whole problem as we still need extra sleep, however it has reduced the fatigue and improved everyomes mood.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The amount of sunlight is not only affected by latitude.
The only time I think I really experienced SAD is on the west coast of B.C, Queen Charlotte islands and even Vancouver in the winter made me a little crazy.
If you are near mountains they can really shorten the day, also if there is a lot of snow it can increase the amount of light. Of course the clothes are a problem with vitamin D.
I don't think it is 100% clear yet as to how much of SAD is from sunshine on your skin/vitamin D production, versus light on your eyes (circadian rhythm).
I saw a study being done in Iceland using lights to help wake people up and this was definitely only effecting the eyes.
I have had lights on a timer to help me wake up when I had little sunlight in my room and worked nights, seemed to help.

Growlights are made to give the correct spectrum for plants and generally are a much wider range of light, however plants basically cannot use green light and it can even harm them with enough intensity. Humans vision is very sensitive to green.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I prefer incandescent light for reading and crafting but have a double tube, broad spectrum fluorescent light above my crafting area as well. It does seem to help with the SAD, as does Vitamin D supplements. Now that I am in OKC, OK, rather than Kenai, AK, I probably don't need the fluorescent light but my eyes have adjusted to it and things don't look quite right without it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For me - I can see the "flicker" of the standard 60hZ fluorescent lighting and that can cause me to have headaches. Incandescent lighting is significantly easier for me to deal with and of course, natural outside light is even better that much more.

I may have to turn towards more pills and food-related fixes. I already take my fish-oil pills and Vit-C, Vit-B and Vit-D pills, so, I may have to follow boomer's advice in boosting my intake of all of them.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I use a typical SAD lamp but also take 2,000mg of vitamin D daily* (the "D" seems to help as much as the light). Perhaps not for everyone but it works for me.

*Usual fine print disclaimer, I am not a doctor or trained professional or even anyone who has a clue. Don't try this at home unless you are a trained professional and have successfully completed, signed and had notarized all appropriate waivers and disclaimers. Individual results may vary. yada yada yada ...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

You need to get naked...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> IF anyone else suffers from SAD, please share what you have done to keep it away ... I really need a boost right now.


Update? Do you have a success story to share?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

The only time the weather gets to us is when the fog sticks around for weeks, hasn't happened in a long time. Only 'cure' was to drive higher into the hills above the fog line. Even if we couldn't get out of the fog, just getting out of the house seems to help. One of the up sides of the drought is the nice weather lately, no doubt we'll have to pay the piper this summer.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Crossvine tea has a history of helping with this.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Cotton said:


> Crossvine tea has a history of helping with this.


http://southernfoodscapes.com/2014/02/crossvine-bignonia-capreolata-tea/

Crossvine (Bignonia capreolata) tea

Cautionary notes: 
"Modest intake is suggested due to the potential side effects of reserpine.* All the contraindications of reserpine apply: do not take if pregnant or nursing, if you have low blood pressure, or if you are on any blood pressure or anti-psychotic drugs."

Aaah good old 'cabin fever' is just all too familiar in these parts  The Crossvine sounds like it might help if the contraindications don't apply


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seasonal_affective_disorder
> 
> Virtually everyone in my family suffers from SAD, so, we have come up with ways to combat it. Winter-time is the worst, so, we make sure to get our bodies outside to as much sunlight as possible through X-country ski trips. An average day out is 10km of ski-trails and a hard day can top 22km of ski-trails.
> 
> ...


Here I thought that photo of you in your back yard(?) nearly naked in the bathtub surrounded by snow was your S.A.D. therapy!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

LincTex said:


> Update? Do you have a success story to share?


No real success to share. Since I originally posted the thread I have been trying to get outside more often, especially noon-time and find a spot facing south - getting more fresh-air and such.

It kind of helps ... but not as much as I hope.

I might need to change jobs where I can travel towards the equator for two months - December and January and get my sunshine that way ...


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.lowes.ca/fluorescent-lig...t-6500k-cfl-bulbs_g1351328.html?ProductSlot=1

I installed six of these daylight lamps in two track lighting fixtures and turn both of them on in the morning and one off in the evening. Lights up the living room really good anyways.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/happy-light/prod14570958.ip?searchTerm=vt15 light

Bought one of these daylight spectrum lights at Sam's Club and look at it for about a half hour in the morning. Both options are cheap enough to give it a try. I don't find much difference with or without the lights.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If I work inside too much in the winter, I suffer symptoms of Sads, but a lot of my work keeps me outside, and I only wear glasses if I have to.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

There is no doubt I suffered from something they winter. I was for the most part, miserable. Most of it stemmed from the weather. I guess one lucky thing with even as cold at it was, we had sun A LOT! Which, probably kept my sanity.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Crossvine is an adaptogen exactly like ginseng but not quite the same. All plants are a little different. Ginseng takes about 4 weeks to start working, crossvine about 4 days. It "tunes up" the adrenal glands, gets then in working order.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/stress-crossvine-26522/

And it makes a very good tea! Very good if in high stress for a period of time or get down in the winter&#8230; A prepper must have if you live in the south...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I can stay outside for several minutes in -20F in a T-shirt as long as there is no wind. On a windless sunny day you might tryna twenty minute project with shorts and a T-shirt. 

The problem we have is that the closer to the poles you are in the winter the low angle of the sun means that many more miles of atmosphere for the light to travel through. As the energy of the sun is depleted with that passage we are left with little energy and SAD is an effect. I believe that all are affected but that some are more affected. 

I got a high intensity light for the treatment of SAD but found out I was on a drug that can't be used with these lights so I have nothing to report on that effort. The Russians have been treating their school kids with light for decades.

Some time in the Caribbean did wonders for my spirits.:2thumb: Seriously though, a mid winter trip to the sun for a week or two might just do the trick.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah yes, "Cabin Fever". There was no magic pill to take, or magic cure and it affected everyone differently. For our crew it was just to keep as busy and happy as possible. For me it was to head to the shop, get a fire going and try making drawers with blind dovetails for the dresser frame I built. Maybe a little jewelry cabinet with no metal in it, only joinery. Before ya know it the evening is over, time for bed and you look forward to coming home and continuing!

Open a bottle of home made beverage from last summer, invite friends over and sit around the wood stove picking. How can you not smile when you taste the springtime in that Dandelion wine. Even in the low sun, set in the rays of a southern facing window and read a book, take a nap, sip some more wine. For me, the cure was to do anything but sit around and grumble about how cold, dark and long the winter was.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Exactly!  That’s the ticket Woody!!


----------

